# Live Diesel



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

For those interested Jerry Hyde of Hyde-Out Mountain, also associated with Accucraft has offered the live diesel as I'm sure you have seen in the ad in SiTG. He is now offering the 'not readily available' parts in kit form. It is for the advanced builder and in limited quantity. I for one have been waiting for this one for quite a while, and now it is here. www.hydeoutmountainlivesteam.com


----------



## Mk (Jan 7, 2013)

I like it!!


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone have a video of one of these diesels running? Does it sound like a R/C plane running on the tracks? 
and how much pulling power does it have?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

all of your ???? can be answered at the address in the original post. Anything further Jerry is always available at the # listed there also


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the motor only powers one truck, so that the tractive power of the locomotive is less than a typical electric version. But it is a pretty cool system. It does not sound like a diesel locomotive, nor does it sound like a RC plane. Admittly I only saw one version. Perhaps others are different.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

The motor powers both trucks. The newer designed (MTH chassis) have much more pulling power than the orig. design. I've pulled 10 MDC hoppers and a caboose without a problem, and it could pull much more. Here is a short video of the engine in action. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jRJCilReks


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This is one of the best I have heard so far. Some sound atrocious. 
Jerry Hyde Diesel:



Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nick Jr on 14 Mar 2013 03:43 AM 
For those interested Jerry Hyde of Hyde-Out Mountain, also associated with Accucraft has offered the live diesel as I'm sure you have seen in the ad in SiTG. He is now offering the 'not readily available' parts in kit form. It is for the advanced builder and in limited quantity. I for one have been waiting for this one for quite a while, and now it is here. www.hydeoutmountainlivesteam.com 


Unable to check for information on the web site link about the offering and what it means "not readily available" parts in kit form as to parts and/or shells etc.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the videos, Frank and Andrew, that presents the engine quite well. 
Too bad the builder's website does not...


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Jim; a couple of the Hyde-out-Mountain Diesel-electrics have passed through Unit Shop, as well as one Wada unit. As far as sound goes, the H-o-M rendition is more realistic than the Wada because H-o-M uses a model airplane ducted fan assembly to cool the model airplane prime mover. The sound of the ducted fan rises and falls with the PM's output voltage and "mimics" the sound of a PM's turbocharger. 

Sound does not scale, and so like our little steamers, both Wada's and Hyde's audio outputs have to be viewed through the modeler's eye [ear]. As good as some of the "chuffers" now being offered on the market are, they are still a long way away from an expensive electronic sound module in a sparkie playing a recording of the real thing. For my part, I'll stick to my modelers "eye". 

The Wada units were built around miniature ball bearing traction motors, and the locos would roll at the slightest provocation just like rolling stock does. The Hyde units use the manufacture's [Marklin & MTH] vertical drive units, and without PM voltage are as resistant as a brick to linear movement. 

Hi Charles; the "not readily available parts" alluded to in the original add is the Pitmann motor. Seems that Pitmann does not want to sell to the "little guy" any longer, and that as a result of this new policy, their requirements for minimum [$$$$.$$] orders precludes the average modeler from obtaining them. 

Full disclosure: I have one of these Hyde kits that is going into a 1:29 semi-scale Aristo-Craft Doodle Bug. I am not going to use the designed-around .015cc two cycle PM, but rather an .020cc slide/rotary valved, four cycle model airplane engine still in reserve from my AMA days. It will be evaporately cooled with distilled water.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.forum.gscalecentral.net/Antons-Live-Diesel-Locomotive-m163608.aspx

This guy is building Diesels as well!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was not really impressed with how one much make the loco change directions. Guess could R/C. Later RJD


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Adding R/C to one of these is very easy, just use your creative imagination.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

attached is my latest. www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3enkXDo9pw 
and www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rJVwawz2mU 
I hope you enjoy watching as much as I have building. Have an RDC in progress.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you like the parts from Hydeout Mountain? 

Steve


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, yes I did, a lot of thought and imagine-eering went into the kit. It still leaves much for the builder to figure on his own, I enjoyed every step in building it, even when I watched the silver solder melt off a muffler I just made. Since I had no experience with air plane motors I had to start at the very bottom of the learning curve. The get very hot and VIBRATE they do.


----------

